

Ask Mac Devs: How do you track downloads+host your app for download? - jasonlbaptiste

Starting to dive into some Cocoa programming and making an app for fun.  I can easily throw the .DMG file up on S3 Cloudfront, but wanted to know if there was a simple app that lets me upload new versions/tracks download analytics of the app?
======
hshah
Not exactly an app, but check out: <http://appsto.re>

